# Lion brand website has new dog sweaters to knit and crochet



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I hope this works right, if not, i will figure it out.


Crochet Urban Granny Dog Sweater http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80932AD.html?noImages=


Knit City Stripes Dog Sweaterhttp://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80932AD.html?noImages= 

Crochet Flower Garden Dog Sweaterhttp://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80932AD.html?noImages=




Crochet Princess Dog Sweaterhttp://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80932AD.html?noImages=


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

The patterns are free, but you may have to click on them and close them several times till they come up w/o the registration if you dont want to register.


----------

